# My first label!



## rstar26 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a sample of my first label! What do you all think? Suggestions and advice welcomed!


----------



## Julie (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice, I like it. Can't see anything that I would change on it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 13, 2011)

Very Nice label


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks very nice. I put the ABV and also a batch number on there so if I have a couple of the same kind I can see which one was which.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice label. Is that Stonehenge? Sure looks like it.


----------



## Flem (Oct 13, 2011)

Very nice label. Tastefully done!


----------



## rstar26 (Oct 13, 2011)

Rocky said:


> Very nice label. Is that Stonehenge? Sure looks like it.



No it's just a bluff of trees!

Thanks for the nice comments everyone! I will add the abv to the label and call it good i think!


----------



## LabelValue (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful label. I agree...thought that it was stonehenge. Very eye-catching.


----------

